# It worked for me..



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Good info Bro.

Thanks for that.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by Godzilla
> 
> *Hi *
> 
> ...


Bro, maybe it worked for you, but definitely wouldn't work for me. I am in cutting phase now and I tried almost all kinds of cardio:

low intensity 1 hour, high intensity 15 min, ultra high intensity 4 min, on an empty stomach, 20 min after drinking whey pro, in the morning, in the afternoon, after lifting, just on non lifting days etc... I kept log when I was trying these and eventually discovered what worked me!!!

Here it is:

High intensity lifting 3 days a week (like German Body Comp Workout, 30 seconds between sets and all superset)

IBUR one or two times a week (Interval Build-Up Running -15 min) on non lifting days, on an empty stomach in the afternoon

Diet: 236 grams of protein, 115 grams of carbs and 38 grams of fat = below

500 calories my maintenance level.

(173 LBS, 180 cm)


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

Well it might not work for you, but it worked for me. I went from 235lb to 198lb in 3 months (yes alot of it was fat). Before that I tried the Ephedrine, Caffine and Aspirin stack, which worked for all my friends. The only thing I got out of it was a speeding heart rate and a light head(had to stop taking it after 3 weeks). So I know it might not work for some people, but you'll never know until you try.

It's kind of like my chest work out. I do flat bench presses and get full chest developement, but my friend has to do inclines to bring out the upper chest, declines to bring out the bottom and flat just to get total developement. So your right, depends on YOU and your genetics. What works for me might not work for you.

P.S I still do Inclines if my upper chest is lagging.


----------

